# Cheese Making Books



## new2goats (Aug 15, 2008)

I Love cheese...literally I think I could live on it. But..I really don't know much about cheese and haven't in my life tried a huge variety...just the basics, Monterrey jack, Colby, cheddar, mozzarella..and my all time favorite: cheese curds in this huge bag my dad would bring back to Texas from Wisconsin when he traveled. Those things are the greatest and they always kind of squeaked when you ate them (dunno if that's normal but that was one of my favorite parts about them)

One of the things I'm REALLY looking forward to with my Dairy goats is learning to make cheese...but to be honest almost all the info here on the cheesemaking is sort of like a foreign language to me as I'm not familiar with the cheese types (cherve--never heard of it until I got on here..I know..I'm sheltered! lol :sigh)

So...what would be a good book recommendation for someone who loves cheese but doesn't even know the basics of it all?? I'm wanting something that not only tells how to make cheeses and explains the process step by step, but also something that outlines the various cheese types so I have the basic background info on the cheeses and what their typical uses are for...

I don't have near as much time to read online as I would like, and I was shopping on Amazon looking for cheese books that weren't too advanced as a starter and there are a ton of books to choose from, so if anyone has a few reccomendations I'd really appreciate it. Least if I figure out all the background stuff, reading the post in this section will make much more sense to me


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Chevre is just soft cream cheese made from goats milk
but I don't buy books I read here or on the net. and www.cheesemaking.com has a wealth of good info on cheeses and the making there of.


----------



## new2goats (Aug 15, 2008)

Sondra said:


> Chevre is just soft cream cheese made from goats milk
> but I don't buy books I read here or on the net. and www.cheesemaking.com has a wealth of good info on cheeses and the making there of.


Well that part is good to know...can it be used in reciepes like Cheesecake and such?

I wish I had more time to actually sit and read on the computer but these days I'm online at the computer for 10 minute intervals so I never get a chance to read all I want to.

I love books and am working on refilling my book shelf so I'd like to ad some good cheese books to it.

Does anyone have the book "Goats Produce Too" ? If so is it a decent book for beginers?? There is a cheese making kit from Hoegger's that has this book included so I wonder if the kit is a good way to start?

What about the book "Not Just Cheesecake" by Shelley Melvin/Marilyn Stone?
Does anyone have this? Are the recipes in this compatible with goats milk? I'm a cheesecake addict and would so love to learn how to make some with my own cheese and such...


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep you can use the chevre to make cheese cake and yes I have Goats Produce Too it is a very nice little beginner book I haven't bought kits of any kind so can't help you there. you might want to copy and past some of the recipes from here that Christy has posted and then print them out.


----------



## new2goats (Aug 15, 2008)

Sondra said:


> yep you can use the chevre to make cheese cake and yes I have Goats Produce Too it is a very nice little beginner book I haven't bought kits of any kind so can't help you there. you might want to copy and past some of the recipes from here that Christy has posted and then print them out.


Oh I've already copied some yummy recipes from this site....Just itching to have goats so I can try some of these out...they all sound great  Getting some books I can have handy that really breaks all of the stuff down would be helpful though so since I can't get goats this second I can buy books online  Figure a few basic books to have on hand, coupled with the wealth of info here and I'll be good to go!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

I think "Goats Produce Too" is the BEST cheese book to start with!!

Christy


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

I like this one http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Making-Artisan-Cheese/Tim-Smith/e/9781592531974

But also have the one from Ricki Caroll

http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/p/2-Home-Cheese-Making.html

I've always wanted the Goats Produce Too. Just never have purchased it. I have also used recipes off of the net and have a 3 ring binder for them.


----------

